# (H) Hunter sucht Progress orientierte Gilde



## Kamelhirte (2. Dezember 2014)

#1 Charaktername und derzeitiger Realm
   KoKoloko - Gul´dan
#2 Battletag
   KoKo1337#2530
#3 Alter
  Ich bin 21 Jahre alt.
#4 Armory Link
  http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/character/guldan/Kokoloko/simple
#5 Warum möchtest du der Gilde beitreten?
Da ich eine aktive Progress Raid Truppe suche, in angenehmer Gesellschaft mit hohen gesetzten Zielen und dem nötigen Skill um solchen Herrausforderungen zu meistern.
#6 Bist du Kritikfähig ?
Da ich in meinen früheren WoW-Leben bereits Process geraidet habe, habe ich dementsprechende Erfahrungen sammeln können. Demnach würde ich mich auch als Kritikfähigen WoW-Spieler betiteln, denn ein kleiner Fehler oder gar ein Missverständnis kann immer wieder passieren. Auch wenn soetwas natürlich nicht geschehen sollte. Man sollte als Raid zusammen an solchen "Problemen" arbeiten und Verbesserungsvorschläge annehmen, aber auch natürlich solche den anderen Mitgliedern gegenüber äußern. Denn schließlich haben wir alle das selbe Ziel vor Augen, und wollen das beste in effektivste für den Raid. Man sollte auf seine Raidmitglieder eingehen und diese ebenfalls auf Fehler und Verbesserungen hinweisen.
#7 Mein Raid Interface:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-25369845/WoWScrnShot_073114_014619.jpg.html
 
#8 Über mich:
 
So jetzt mal etwas über mich und meine Person. Also ich heiße Robin, bin wie bereits erwähnt 21 Jahre alt und wohne zur Zeit in Dortmund, wo ich Dienstleistungs-Informatik an der TU Dortmund studieren. Demensprechend habe ich viel Zeit :p ( Bis auf´s Wochenende ). In der Woche stehe ich immer zur Verfügung. Bis auf manchen Dienstag, aufgrund meiner Fernbeziehung. Sonntags wäre ich ab SPÄTESTENS 21 uhr da. ( Bahnproblematik )
Ich würde mich  als aktiven Menschen beschreiben, der am Wochenende eigentlich immer unterwegs ist und unter der Woche, neben dem Gaming viel Zeit im Fitness-Zenter und seinen Freunden verbringt. Und natürlich Uni Kram.
 
Zu meiner WoW Zeit:
 
Ich spiele seit ca 4-6 Monaten vor BC Release. Aber um ehrlich zu sein, war ich damals noch viel zu jung und desinteressiert, um wirklich zu verstehen, worum es geht. Also was Raids etc. betrifft.
In Bc habe ich jedoch mit dem aktiven Spielen von WoW angefangen, und ab BT habe ich mit dem Progress Raiding angefangen. 
Mit der Gilde Predicted auf dem Server Gul´dan ( http://www.predicted-guldan.de/) habe ich damals erfolgreich Illidan bezwungen ( ich glaube damals Platz 2 auf dem Server, kann mich aber nicht mehr genau daran erinnern. ) . Mit dem Beginn von WOTLK jedoch, hat sich unser damaliger Raid mehr oder weniger aufgelöst, bzw. die Leute mit denen ich am meisten am Hut hatte, haben entweder komplett aufgehört, oder sind in anderen Gilden gewechselt. Diese Umstände haben meine Interesse an WoW deutlich gesenkt. Und ich habe weder Lust mir einen neuen Raid zu suchen, gar überhaupt noch zu spielen. Somit habe ich eine lange Pause bis zum Ende des Addons eingelegt:
Einerseits aus mangelnder Interesse wie bereits erwähnt, aber auch wegen privaten Gründen. Zu Beginn von Cata habe ich dann mit ein paar RL Kollegen angefangen wieder aktiv zu raiden.  Jedoch eher Casual, und es wurde mehr getrollt und gelacht als aktiv mit einem gewissen Ziel zu raiden. Jedoch entsprach das nicht wirklich einer Vorstellung von WoW dazu kommt, dass mich der Content nicht wirklich gefordert hat, da ich mit meiner "Trolltruppe" ohne Probleme den Content clearen konnte. Darauf habe ich mit WoW aufgehört und mit League of Legends angefangen und habe "LoL" mehr oder weniger angefangen competetive zu spielen. Also habe mich mehr als üblich über einige Dinge informiert und habe sehr viel Zeit investieret. Aber ich schweife ab . 
MoP habe ich kaum gespielt. Ich habe ca. 6 Monate vor WoD release wieder Angefangen, da einer meiner Komulitonen mich dazu überredet hat. Ein weiterer Aspekt ausdem ich wieder Angefangen habe ist, dass ich einen sehr frühen Beta Account von WoD bekommen habe, und mich das Spiel einfach mehr als wieder gecatched hat. Es war wieder anspruchsvoll, sieht top aus, erinnert viel an meine " WoW Blütezeit " in BC, einfach alles.
 
Somit suche ich jetzt erneut eine Process Gilde mit der ich gemeinsam meine hoch angesetzten Ziele verwirklichen kann.
 
Ich spiele Hunter. Damals habe ich Heal Pala gespielt der aber mitlerweile durch einige Änderungen einfach keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat. Zwischen durch habe ich mich an meinen Heal Shami probiert. Dieser hat mich dann mit dem Hunter zusammen durch Kata begleitet. Jedoch war der Shami eher ein Twink und ehrlich gesagt, liegt mir der Schamane nicht wirklich gut. Der Hunter dagegen gefiel mir richtig gut, ich habe mich gern informiert um besser zu werden. Habe Tage lang Guids auf  "Manaflask" oder ähnlichen Portalen durchgelesen, habe jede Art von Streams geschaut, nur um das Maximale aus meinem Hunter herraus zu holen. In der Zeit habe ich meine "Liebe" zum Hunter entwickelt. Und ich behaupte einfach mal, dass ich meine Klasse, also recht gut beherrsche. 
 
Jetzt in WoD und besonders mit einer neuen aktiven Gilde möchte ich wieder erfolgreich durchstarten: Mit einem aktiven Raid, der hoch angesetzte Ziele hat. Dem Aufstreben der besten zu sein und das ganze in einer angenehmen Grundstimmung und Kompetenz.
 
 
 
MfG 
 
Robin aKa Kokoloko


----------

